# All these fry (ornatipinnis and marlieri)



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

In my 55g my Lamprologus ornatipinnis and Julidochromis marlieri have spawned at roughly the same time. I have 2 sets of fry in my tank. They have been swimming for some time now, maybe about 2-3wks. I was wondering if I should move the fry to their own tank?

Also, how would I go about catching the fry. The marlieri keep the fry in a rock pile, which I am very concerned about disturbing. I hear that when you disturb their territory they have a tendency to have a nasty 'divorce'. Also the pair of marlieri are claiming nearly 1/3 of the tank, their territory buts up against the territory of the mother ornatipinnis and all the other fish have become squished to 1/3 of the tank. I got a 20gL to grow the fry out in, but I'm considering housing the marlieri in it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Stocking is: 2x marlieri, 6x ornatipinnis, 3x comps. I got a 20gL to grow the fry out in, but I'm considering housing the marlieri in it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I usually move adults, tends to be easier, but you'd need more tanks. Either way, you need more tanks. I think you're going to have to do a major tear down of rocks either way unless you reside to siphoning out what you can from the tank and letting nature take it's course with the rest. With the comps pushed into too small of a space, change is needed. Again, more tanks, bigger tank, or rehome some fish. Moving the marlieri to the 20L may temporarily relieve things. Then you could let the comps have what ornatipinnis fry they can. You have to decide which and how many of these fry you want to keep. 10 gallon tanks are pretty inexpensive to buy and run and could house enough to grow out to a saleable size. You could even keep a breeding pair of ornatipinnis in a 10 and leave the 55 for the comps to eventually breed in. You could add another tank mate to keep and breed while waiting for the comps to grow out. Lots of options really.

Fish pair bonds can break, but I don't think it's practical to never touch or disturb a rock pile to try to prevent it. My julis rolled with it, but that was ornatus.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Ty for the comment. As far as the ornatipinnis go, I have no idea who the male in the pair is, the female is the only one guarding the fry and defends them against all the other fish. They are also notoriously difficult to sex. Also how would I go about catching the fry? Is trying to get them with a siphon tube a safe option?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I'd leave the fry alone. The julies are good parents and they will tolerate their fry for quite a while. And- julie fry are really hard to remove... their rock skimming ways can beat the fastest turkey baster.

What is the lay out for your tank? You should be able to accommodate those three species in a 55 with careful aquascaping. I'd suggest carefully relocating the julie rock pile (without removing fish) to one end of the tank, butting up against the back corner would be great. Then, leave at least 8" of open sand- not even a plant, before putting another territory in for the comps. Give them a couple of suitable caves or conch shells- something that the shellies wouldn't be interested in. Then, put the ornatipinnis shells scattered from the opposite end of the tank from the julies, and not too close to the comps' territory.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is the tank









Here are the 2 major territories marked.
http://i.imgur.com/dTmBa.jpg?1 (I cannot get the image to work lol)


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Well, good- you won't have to disturb the julies. :thumb:

Here's what I'd do- Carefully move the shells further away from the julies and out of the middle of the tank. Spread them around the right side and right front of the tank. Move the calvus stronghold towards the middle of the tank (but still 8" or more from the julies). I'd add a few caves, and set those big slate pieces up right to create line-of-sight breaks.

It looks like you've got a cyanobacteria bloom, and some healthy algae growth- I suggest feeding less and increasing your frequency of water changes to make sure you don't run into trouble. opcorn:


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Well that rock pile on the right isn't a comp stronghold. The ornatipinnis have invaded it due to being pushed back by territorial parents. 
I was taking a hard look at the tank to figure out possible aquascaping designes, when I noticed on the right under/behind the large piece of slate that juts out at an angle, there is another ornatipinnis with fry. Whatever I'm doing I must be doing it right lol....


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

As far as feeding goes, I feed Hakar first bites + Tetra Color granules in the morning and BS+BBS in the afternoon/evening. Sometimes I will toss some more first bites in the evening 1 hour before the lights go out.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Well, my recommendations are the same- move the rocks and shells around and take care of that cyanobacteria bloom by feeding less, increasing your water changes, and keeping the lights off as much as possible.

The lights are for you- not the fish, and right now the unicellular organisms are having a heyday because of excess light and nutrient availability. It's in the fish's best interest to get the tank chemistry balanced now before it gets out of control. :thumb:


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you think it's safe to move the shells with fry in them? Will the mother forget that they are her fry?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Ptyochromis said:


> Do you think it's safe to move the shells with fry in them? Will the mother forget that they are her fry?


Genearlay you leave the mother in the main tank and move the fry in the shell in the same tank water to a different small tank. Failing that move them together and separate her ASAP as yes the move often makes em eat the young. Or just suck up as many as you want to raise (from the shell) using that Turkey baster. 8)

It is important that the fry tank matches the main tank in water and has an active bio filter going. You usually get this going by running it in the main tank for about three weeks.

(Anyone want to borrow my Tardis?) :wink:

Saying that it is not a dissaster to miss any one or two breedings. Usualy the first one or two are just the first of many more. :thumb:

All the best James


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Could i also stick one end of the siphon in the shell? or is this too stressful of a method for collecting fry?


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

I woke this morning to find the mother ornatipinnis nowhere near there territory. Seems she has decided to move. I have only been able to find 2 fry, but they are quite good at evading capture. I tried using a dropper to suck them up (I don't have a baster) and they swim back out of the dropper. I stuck the end of a siphon hose in the shells where I believed the fry to be hiding, but that didn't work either.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Managed to save 1 ornatipinnis fry :/


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

So all of my attempts to change the territory have only made things worse. I have 2 L.ornatipinnis that have taken to the corner of the tank. .

Edit: I moved the Lamprologus ornatipinnis fry out of the breeding trap and into a 10g. Can't see the buggers anywhere, hope they can find enough to eat. Also, i have had no luck catching the marlieri fry, they are about 1-4cm now.

Edit 2: I was unable to float the fry because they are so small, I netted one and it stuck to my hand and when I dropped it into the bag it kept getting stuck on the walls of the bag, so I just dumped it back into the bucket. I added about 20-50% water from the original tank to the new tank and siphoned the fry in. Hoped to reduce the shock, hope it worked...


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

My L.ornatipinnis spawned again, think i can put them with the older 'fry'? They are about 6wks appart in age


----------

